# How well do you know your weed???



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

To everyone!!!

Have a look at the pics , all i know is that it is a SOuth African  strain and its a sativa, the heads are thin and spread out, there is not a over exessive tticombes...

But the high is very active, me feel silly, conversation weed.

If any1 can tell me there opinion what they think this strain could be...
Ive been looking but cant find

let the game begin...:hubba:


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

No one knows. Can't tell a strain by looking at it. 
I will tel you that it is mj. That's as good of an answer as your going to get


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice looking plant though. Congrats on a good grow


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!!!

Its been buding for 2 months and its such a nice smooth smoke with a fruity intake and a chocklate back taste... 
I ask just for the fun... see what people think!
Its sometimes nice to just have a gues without really knowing


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

Well that's all you can ask for. No way to know a strain you have to know it before you grow it....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

Agree with City--there is no way to tell.  You might as well put up a list of strains on the wall and throw a dart at it--you have about the same chance of of getting it right  ...


----------

